# Nuggets' Karl agrees to 1-yr extension



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> Denver Nuggets coach George Karl has agreed to a one-year, $4.5 million contract extension.
> 
> Karl's record with the Nuggets is 260-161, and the team, at 35-18, leads the West's Northwest Division by two games over the Utah Jazz.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I know he was looking for an extension, I think it was good for both sides to get something figured out before the playoffs.


----------

